# Two Way Radio Use While Hunting



## KnockedandLocked (Jun 24, 2010)

Need some help. I have heard that it is both legal and illegal to use two way radios while hunting big game in Utah. I have scoured the Utah government website and guide book and cannot find a clear answer. When can you use a two way radio while hunting in Utah? All the time? To communicate the location of game? Also a source for that information would be great. Thanks in advance. I just don't want to say, oh there is a bull feeding on ____ ridge over the radio and have the chance of getting in trouble for it.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Well if they are illegal I've seen quite a few people using them.


----------



## Troutsman (Aug 13, 2010)

This is hearsay, but, I have heard that you are not able to use them in the assist of taking game. I had it explained to me that it means that you cannot use it while someone is stalking in on the animal and you are at an advantage point where you can direct them and tell them where to go and what to do. 

As far as, "hey guys, there is a 6x6 feeding on top of the ridge that we should get a better look at," I would think would be just fine.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

i know that is one of the first things i put in my pack.as a survival tool just incase i get injured or one of my hunting buddies does.as far as hunting with them i have never used them to stalk game i do not see the advantage of talking on a radio while going through the tree's trying to put a stalk on.i have also used them after a kill to get some extra help to pack the animal out


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I dont see mention of it in the proc. Maybe I'm missing it.

If it's not mentioned in the :RULES: book, how are people supposed to know if it's legal or illegal?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

sawsman said:


> I dont see mention of it in the proc. Maybe I'm missing it.
> 
> If it's not mentioned in the :RULES: book, how are people supposed to know if it's legal or illegal?


+1


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree that it is a good tool if you are using it to stay in touch with your hunting partners or as a "in case" something bad happens. I don't think it should be used to lead another hunter in a stalk. However, to each his own.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I worked with a guy who had the two way radios that they would walk each other in on deer with. THey said with the throat mikes you can get, it works a lot better than trying to use hand signals.... not real loud either with an earbud and whispering into a throat mic.


----------



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

Havent ever found anything for Utah specifically but this is straight from the Pope and Young official website.

"The term “Fair Chase” shall NOT include the taking of animals under the following conditions:

By the use of electronic devices for attracting, locating or pursuing game or guiding the hunter to such game, or by the use of a bow or arrow to which any electronic device is attached. "

My personal view is that radios are a fantastic tool. But dont use them when stalking in for the kill.


----------



## KnockedandLocked (Jun 24, 2010)

10-4. I realize the fair chase reasoning behind not using them to guide a hunter to game. Just can't seem to figure out the true letter of the law. Thanks for the replies. The Pope and Young website makes it pretty clear that if you want it to book, you better not be using radios to aid in taking it.


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

NOT ILLEGAL IN ANY WAY

People confuse the B&C and P&Y "rules of fair chase" with the law.......


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Legal in Utah, but not accepted for P&Y and B&C entry, just like bait.


----------



## KnockedandLocked (Jun 24, 2010)

That is what I figured the answer was. Just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Absolutely legal to use two way radios in keeping track of your hunting partners. But like was said, it does not comply with fair chase rules. My hunting group use them all the time to keep track of who is where and for assistance in the case of accident or downed game.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

If it's not listed in the proc as illegal, then it would likely be legal. We've used them for years in Utah. Love them. Never used them to guide another to an animal unless it's dead.

And Pope & Young is stupid for making that statement. Fair is fair. The deer let other deer know we're there, why would it be unfair for us to let each other know the deer (or elk) are there? Deer & elk cheat.


----------



## Fly22 (Sep 16, 2007)

Whenever the law is ambiguous the liability lies on the state.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> I dont see mention of it in the proc. Maybe I'm missing it.
> 
> If it's not mentioned in the :RULES: book, how are people supposed to know if it's legal or illegal?


If it isn't in the Proc then it is legal. They only list the Illegal items. When I was asking about baiting for big game, the division officer told me, "It's not in the regulations booklet". I said "I know, so is it legal or illegal?" He said, "Let me tell you again because you arent hearing me! It isn't in the regulations booklet!"

Some states are illegal like Montana for one but Lance is right in getting your critters in the record book, you need to sign a form stating that you abided by the fair chase rules.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

o-||


----------



## coydog (Jul 24, 2008)

Need to let "Mossback" know this then!!!


----------



## KnockedandLocked (Jun 24, 2010)

This thread picked up way more responses than I had expected. It is good to know that I am not the only one curious/unclear on the issue. But for sure I will not be using them to pin point game on the stalk, now just to find that 400 inch bull...


----------



## BugleB (Sep 24, 2008)

We have a lot of fun listening to the chatter when the hunting gets slow. One time in Wyoming we listened to a guy who had tipped his horse over backward going up a steep hill. He had been looking for the horse and pack horse for two days and hand only found a piece of a bridle and a piece of stirrup. We also watched and listened to some kids that had packed a spotting scope to within 100 yards of where we were sitting and they were reporting what they could see to their fathers way down below. We were glad because we could see one pretty good looking buck way off in the distance that was really tall and heavy, but not wide. They said it was only a three point, so they didn't go after it, and neither did we.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

We use them, great safety tool except when a knucklehead takes the wrong canyon out of radio distance. We use the earbuds to keep movement and noise down. We had the beep sound scare off a bull once, keep that option turned off on the motorolas. If you get them, the only place to go is from Costco, always come with rechargeable batteries and ear buds.


----------

